# Any UK?



## omuiril (Feb 13, 2006)

Any UK?


----------



## eirian (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi  I'm a new member and I'm from the UK. Where abouts are you from?

Eirian xxx


----------



## se7 (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm in London


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I've noticed quite a few people from the UK on here recently. I'm from Leicester.

As for gatherings, i think there's usually a few on the sa-uk forum.. not seen any in my area though.


----------



## funkalicious (Sep 24, 2005)

also from the UK n im in london , would enjoy a meetup


----------



## Tikk (Sep 21, 2006)

I live in Exeter, but i would travel to meet people in the same boat as me.


----------



## omuiril (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies. I'm living in London SW16, Streatham to be exact. I'm from Dublin, and now work in banking as an analyst.

My pms are [email protected] (msn) and [email protected] (Yahoo messenger), ur all welcome to add me, maybe we can meet up, but I prefer to get to know ppl first.

It would be a great idea if I could set-up a chat group (not sure how to do that, will look into it), since obviously meeting physically in groups is not going to be easy.


----------



## RHB (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm in the South East.


----------



## tetsuo (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi,
I'm from Derbyshire. I use the SAUK site too and there's nobody on there from my area so I thought I might have more luck here. :banana


----------



## omuiril (Feb 13, 2006)

Anybody here in UK?


----------



## kokoloko (May 9, 2007)

Yup London


----------



## Hoodoo (Mar 30, 2008)

yea im in london


----------



## Tromboness (Feb 25, 2008)

My home is in derbyshire but i'm at uni in Newcastle. Anyone else up north??


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm in Nottingham


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

After tomorrow I'll be done with college (or "uni" as you Brits call it  ) and I'll be bored as hell so I'm thinking of traveling to Europe. So if you guys manage to have a gathering before May 19 let me know so I can schedule my trip around you all


----------



## ShySara (May 11, 2008)

Im in Chelmsford, Essex. Since no one has mentioned anywhere yet, let me do it.

The Ivory Peg, Chelmsford, Saturday 31st May.
It's 5 mintues from the train station, 30 minutes from London.

Anyone and everyone is welcome. Its a nice friendly place.

My email is [email protected] if anyone needs any directions or to talk.

And if no one turns up, then I'll just have to announce another meeting some other time 

Sara
xxx


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Hmm. That's quite far away >_>

Maybe i'd go if i didn't think i'd be incredibly awkward.


----------



## ShySara (May 11, 2008)

well if you have somewhere better or have a better idea, share it with us.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Heh, no i have no ideas. I think it's good that's someone's trying to organise something 

Just making excuses as to why i can't go. One of my favourite past times seems to be wishing for opportunities to socialise and then finding reasons not to go when they appear. It's fun.


----------



## ShySara (May 11, 2008)

Well Meee, how about a chat sometime? Then maybe a one on one to help you out? I couldnt delve into a group meeting just yet....if your interested in chatting ,let me know, id love to be your friend. id love to help  xxxx


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Sometimes I think that I might be interested in going to a meet up but it always seems to me like the people who go aren't as bad as I am so I'd seem like a werido in comparison  I'd be very scared to go to a pub for instance.


----------



## Debi (Dec 2, 2007)

Well good for you ShySara, in being the first one to try and arrange something. 

I'd like to go if I can, although I already have a lot of travelling to do around that time. 

You're not a weirdo, GG 

I live in Dorset btw, N Wales during term time.


----------



## ShySara (May 11, 2008)

Well if anyone can think of a decent time and place...let us all know. I know its hard but considering that we all have SA, it would be a ice breaker  Dont be shy everyone, first steps are always the hardest!

xxxx



Debi said:


> Well good for you ShySara, in being the first one to try and arrange something.
> 
> I'd like to go if I can, although I already have a lot of travelling to do around that time.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Debi said:


> You're not a weirdo, GG


Thanks :hug

Well I hope something can be organised because I'd be quite interested so long as there were some other people who are really shy like me going ops


----------



## flutterbug1 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm a newbie here. I'd be up for a meet up if I could bring my bf who has mild sa. We're in Devon


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I guess i'm the only jock here ?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Essex here, not sure if I could meet anyone yet though


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

i live in a place called haverhill (in suffolk). its like 30 mins from cambridge and 30 mins from bury..anndd an hour and a half away from london. 
i feel so far away from all of you londoners


----------



## Dazzer1 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm in Southeast London, I'd be happy to meet up with people in the UK. I've never done it before but it seems like a good idea. I'm looking to go travelling in the winter holidays, so if anyone is up for that it could be an idea?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I would hook up for a few beers and a game of pool with any brits i dunno i guess id try anything once.


----------



## morris (Dec 27, 2008)

hi just joint this group
i'm in southeast london too
u still around?


----------

